# STOCKHOLM | Etaget | 10-13 fl | U/C



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A new housing project (107 flats) with some space for retail is currently under consruction in Kungsholmen island, Stockholm, Sweden. The height of the buildings will range from 10 to 13 floors. 
This is a "puzzle bit" of a large redevelopment project of brownfield areas in Kungsholmen.

Height: 10-13 fl.,
Architect: Kjellander + Sjöberg,
Status: Under construction (redevelopment of the brownfield area).









Source









Source









Source









Source






More information:

Etaget
Stockholms stad
Kjellander + Sjöberg
Tobin Properties


----------

